# goldenberg plane



## neilyweely (6 Jan 2009)

Picked up a strange little number the other day; a goldenberg plane, wooden, with a steep angle, toothed blade. Guess it may be a scraper, but I am told it is likely to be a hundred years old!!?? 

I will post some pix in a couple of days, but in the meantime - til I get camera back, has anyone heard of them? I think they are french - it says acier fondu a garantie on the iron, and has an unusual 'eye' symbol. Bit freaky really. there look to be teeth every mm or thereabouts.

Any feedback/info appreciated.

Thanks.

Neil


----------



## Philly (6 Jan 2009)

Sounds like a toothing lane, Neil. Does it have a front handle?
Cheers
Philly


----------



## bugbear (6 Jan 2009)

neilyweely":1z8z4q3a said:


> it says acier fondu a garantie on the iron



That's French for "Guaranteed Cast Steel"

BugBear


----------



## neilyweely (6 Jan 2009)

Philly - spot on mate. Incredibly steep angle too, was it for veneering? I think it needs a bit of tlc, but I will leave it till I have some photos for 'posterity' (before I wreck it!!)


BB - Thanks mate, my french isn't what it should be, considering we have a house there!! The kids have it sussed, but me?

Anyone familiar with the company?
Thanks all.

Neil


----------



## bugbear (6 Jan 2009)

neilyweely":13m8pyzk said:


> Philly - spot on mate. Incredibly steep angle too, was it for veneering? I think it needs a bit of tlc, but I will leave it till I have some photos for 'posterity' (before I wreck it!!)
> 
> 
> BB - Thanks mate, my french isn't what it should be, considering we have a house there!! The kids have it sussed, but me?
> ...



The ever valuable Wolfgang Jordan has something:

http://www.holzwerken.de/museum/herstel ... berg.phtml

BugBear


----------



## Philly (6 Jan 2009)

Neil
Toothing planes were used to level and prepare a surface for veneering. An alternative use is for planing timber with extremely difficult grain - use the toothing plane to flatten the surface and then smooth it out with a scraper.
Hope this helps
Philly


----------



## neilyweely (7 Jan 2009)

Philly

I now have a bag of wooden planes, all complete but beyond me a bit at present. However, that one looks pretty, and i think I will have a go with it.

Some of the planes I have are marples, some ward and payne, and mathieson(?). I wondered about running one over the jointer, set very low, to try and square the bottom off again. Then maybe rubbing down the rest. However I messed one up a bit a while back, and I don't want to do it again.

There is also a 'weiss' with the horn/handle at the front. I think I will leave the weiss and the goldenberg well alone for now. That is to say NOT try to 're-furb' them!!

Thanks for your help Bugbear, Philly.

Goodnight.

Neil


----------



## bugbear (7 Jan 2009)

neilyweely":2xmh3dg2 said:


> Some of the planes I have are marples, some ward and payne, and mathieson(?).



You lucky, lucky turnip!

(c) Python, Monty.

BugBear


----------



## graween (14 Jan 2009)

Hi.

Yes Goldenberg is French.
They made pretty good tools, untill the end of th gold era of woodworking by hand. Here in France you can still find some new ones by some mass vendors but they're not good.

You can find a lot of them over here on flea market of all sizes and on ebay.fr too.


----------



## swagman (14 Jan 2009)

graween":38i3mahn said:


> Hi.
> 
> Yes Goldenberg is French.
> They made pretty good tools, untill the end of th gold era of woodworking by hand. Here in France you can still find some new ones by some mass vendors but they're not good.
> ...











Purchased this Goldenberg Block Plane from an ebay seller in France.

The Goldenberg planes sold within the region of France were made from Cormier Wood. 


Very nice planes to use. High quality workmanship.


swagman.


----------



## graween (15 Jan 2009)

swagman.

Your plane looks fine. Cormier is very good and reputed for planes. Peugeot also made some nice planes.

I once missed a cormier jointer with nice blade in a flea market. It was really cheep (5 euros), but by the time I went to the cash withdraw machine, and get back the vendor had sold it .... :x 

I have a 'drawknife' of Goldenberg (from my grandfather) that is quite nice also.

Glad you like it.


----------

